

Ask HN: UI/UX Feedback on Our Localization Solution Please? - laurentsabbah


======
laurentsabbah
Hi guys,

Would really appreciate it if you can take a minute to test out
[https://www.Bablic.com](https://www.Bablic.com) \- just enter any URL you'd
like to translate (preferably your own website) and select the language you
want to add.

You can then manually edit all of the elements you see (text, images, css,
error msgs, forms, etc) just by right-clicking on them in the user-friendly,
visual, editor.

Once you're happy with the results just click ACTIVATE NOW to get the one line
of code which will translate your whole website.

Would really like to get some feedback from the community on the whole user
experience.

I'll offer one month free on any of our paid plans to anyone from here who has
any constructive feedback!

Thank you!

